# How can I release the shutter remotely?



## Lisa Marie (Jul 27, 2008)

I hope this is the right place to ask (bear in mind this is my first post).

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice?  I'd really like to be able to release my camera's shutter remotely without having to use the timer.  There are loads of times when I want to be close to the subject of a shot (or in the shot myself) rather than behind the camera. I'm using the auto timer, but it would be great to be able to use some kind of device to release the shutter remotely.

One problem is I only have a point-and-shoot camera. (Canon PowerShot SD800/Ixus 850.) It's not exactly a professional camera, but for my purposes it's perfect because I can take it everywhere I go so I never miss a great photo wherever I am.

So is there anything I could use to achieve this? My ideal would be a short cable for working near the camera and a remote for working farther away from the camera. And it would be capable of holding the shutter down for continuous shooting.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think your options are going to be pretty limited with a point & shoot...

Might be something you'll have to make yourself (think cable release).  Does that camera even have a sensor for a remote?  If it does you might be able to find/make a wireless remote for it.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lisa Marie said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask (bear in mind this is my first post).
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice?  I'd really like to be able to release my camera's shutter remotely without having to use the timer.  There are loads of times when I want to be close to the subject of a shot (or in the shot myself) rather than behind the camera. I'm using the auto timer, but it would be great to be able to use some kind of device to release the shutter remotely.
> 
> ...




About your only choices are the self timer, or hire someone to push the shutter release button for you.  Doesn't look like that camera supports anything else.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 28, 2008)

All cameras support a soldering iron. But admittedly some skill would need to go into the design of such a modification.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 28, 2008)

Garbz said:


> All cameras support a soldering iron. But admittedly some skill would need to go into the design of such a modification.



Does it have to be a Canon specific soldering iron, or would a Nikon or Sigma do?


----------



## Lisa Marie (Jul 28, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Doesn't look like that camera supports anything else.


If I were to upgrade my camera&#8230; what would I be looking for? Is there a specific name for a device that does what I want, or any way of knowing if there's compatibility with such a device?



O|||||||O said:


> Might be something you'll have to make yourself (think cable release).


Could you give me any more details? I'm not too sure how I could go about building my own thing, but I'd be willing to try.

I could make something that pushes the shutter fairly easily, but how I could move that via a cable (or remote) I have no clue.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 28, 2008)

Lisa Marie said:


> If I were to upgrade my camera&#8230; what would I be looking for? Is there a specific name for a device that does what I want, or any way of knowing if there's compatibility with such a device?
> 
> 
> Could you give me any more details? I'm not too sure how I could go about building my own thing, but I'd be willing to try.
> ...



Most modern DSLR cameras have an input of some kind somewhere on the body for a remote shutter release be it wired or wireless.  The alternative to that would be an infrared receiver that allows the use of an infrared remote.  They are all electronic these days.  The old film days they were mechanical.  You screwed in a shutter release into a socket in the shutter button.  If you want to up grade make sure you look for one that has remote capabilities.  All modern DSLR's do that I am aware of have some capabilities.  In the P&S range you would just have to check it out.  I'm not a P&S owner or user.  

As for doing one yourself, you would have to know the electronics of the camera and know how to wire a release socket into the body from a technical and physical standpoint.  Not really the thing that you probably want to do.  There are some DIY'ers out there that do make modifications.  Mostly to things like flash units.  Canon is a prime example.  The old 580 and 430 EX flash units did not have a plugin for a pc cable.  There are several people that have come up with DIY mods to add one.  Unless you are well versed in electronics etc, not really something that you would want to consider.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 28, 2008)

Garbz said:


> All cameras support a soldering iron. But admittedly some skill would need to go into the design of such a modification.


 

Chuck Norris can do it.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 28, 2008)

I was thinking about something that you could attach to the camera, something that would work in much the same way as a mechanical cable release.

If you're not afraid to take the camera apart & cut wires, you'll probably have a lot more options...  But I wouldn't go there unless you know what you're doing and have another camera.

And yeah, if all that fails, call Chuck Norris - he'll scare it into doing whatever you want.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 28, 2008)

About 4 or 5 years ago I saw a little gadget in the shop that would clamp onto any compact that had the SR button somewhere on top - as per usual. It operated on an air hose the size of fish-tank tube and put a squeeze-ball in the operator's hand. There was a hose-clamp that would allow long "B" exposures too. I think it sold for $15 or $20.


----------



## roadkill (Aug 4, 2008)

I have an infrared remote shutter release with a 16 foot range.  I love it for long exposures or self shots.  It's for a Nikon but I'm quite sure most other dslr manufacturers have em.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 4, 2008)

roadkill said:


> I have an infrared remote shutter release with a 16 foot range.  I love it for long exposures or self shots.  It's for a Nikon but I'm quite sure most other dslr manufacturers have em.


Problem is that she only has a Point & Shoot - they typically don't have the IR sensor for the remote (are there any that do?).



			
				Bifurcator said:
			
		

> About 4 or 5 years ago I saw a little gadget in the shop that would clamp onto any compact that had the SR button somewhere on top - as per usual. It operated on an air hose the size of fish-tank tube and put a squeeze-ball in the operator's hand. There was a hose-clamp that would allow long "B" exposures too. I think it sold for $15 or $20.


This sounds like exactly what you're looking for.  You might even be able to make one yourself.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 4, 2008)

How about this:

Kaiser release adapter strap

I've never seen one of those, but I have seen this.

Best,
Helen


----------



## digital flower (Aug 4, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> (are there any that do?).



My Coolpix 8400 uses the same Remote Control that my D70s does. So there is at least one.


----------



## roadkill (Aug 4, 2008)

nice Helen


----------



## table1349 (Aug 4, 2008)

Helen B said:


> How about this:
> 
> Kaiser release adapter strap
> 
> ...



Helen

By chance have you ever seen a left handed widget with right handed threads and two separate control knobs that will adjust the thingamajig and the whatucallit at the same time.  Cause there's not much else that I can think of that you haven't run across at one time or another.  :mrgreen:


p.s.  Thanks a lot for telling us about the Burzynski ball head a while back.  That one is costing me a fortune for my new lens.


----------

